# المكونات الأساسيه للسياره .



## على عبد السميع (20 نوفمبر 2006)

:1: المكونات الاساسية للسيارة:-


لكي يصبح السائق ناجحا في قيادته للسيارة متمكنا منها .. وحتى يطمئن فؤاده اليها ويتفاعل معها .. وليصبح عامل الثقة مسيطرا على العلاقة بينهما.. عليه أن يتعرف على جزيئات هذه السيارة وخصائص كل منها.. وهذا ليس من شأنه أن يجعل السائق دائما فى أمن وأمان فحسب، بل أيضا سيعود على السيارة بالأمن والصيانة وسلامة أجزائها، فالسائق الواعي الدارس بالنسبة لسيارته.. يعد بمثابة الطبيب الذي يعرف كل شئ عن مرضه ويضع يده على موطن الداء ليصف له الدواء المناسب .. ومن هنا كان لزاما علينا ان نحيط السائق علما بمكونات سيارته وماهية عمل كل منها.. ورأينا أن نقدمها فى صورة موجزة حتى يسهل على السائق العادى استيعابها والالمام بها.

المكونات الاساسية للسيارة:-
تتكون السيارة من عدة مجموعات هى: 
المحرك 

مجموعة البنزين

مجموعة الاشعال

مجموعة الشحن

مجموعة التزييت

مجموعة التبريد

مجموعة التعليق 

العجل والإطارات

المحرك

يعد المحرك أهم مكونات السيارة ، فيه تتحول الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة من احتراق الوقود إلى طاقة حركية تستخدم فى دفع السيارة.

وهناك أنواع مختلفة من المحركات مثل:- 

1-المحرك الكهربى: وهو مستعمل على نطاق ضيق فى بعض الدول المتقدمه. 
2-المحرك التوربينى: وهو يستخدم فى سيارات السبق. 
3-محرك الاحتراق الداخلى الدوار: وقد استخدمته شركة ألمانية فى صناعة السيارة "سبايدر" وأيضا السيارة مازدا اليابانية. 
4-محرك الاحتراق الداخلى الترددى: وهو النوع الشائع الاستخدام وهو الذى سوف نتناول تركيبه وأجزاءه الآن لأنه المستعمل فى معظم السيارات. 



يتكون محرك الاحتراق الداخلى الترددى من جزئين أساسيين هما:- 
(أ ) كتلة الاسطوانات (البلوك): وهى من الحديد الزهر المصبوب وبها عدد من التجاويف الاسطوانية (اربع أو ست أو ثمانى أسطوانات وقد تصل فى سيارات النقل إلى اثنى عشر اسطوانه).. وفى هذه الاسطوانات يحدث الاحتراق الذى ينتج منه الحركة اللازمة لدفع السيارة. 

(ب ) رأس كتلة الاسطوانات (وش السلندر) وهى الغطاء العلوى للاسطوانات وتكون عادة من الحديد الزهر أو الالمنيوم المصبوب. ويركب بها الصمامات وشمعات الشرر(البوجيهات)،حيث يخصص لكل اسطوانة صمام سحب وصمام عادم وشمعة شرر. 



عمل المحرك وما يحدث داخل الاسطوانات:- 
تعمل غالبية محركات السيارات بنظام الدورة الرباعية.. وتحدث هذه الدورة فى كل اسطوانة كالآتى:- 
- شوط سحب: وفيه يفتح صمام السحب ويغلق صمام العادم فتمتلئ الاسطوانة بخليط من الهواء والبنزين. 
- شوط الضغط: وفيه يكون صماما السحب والعادم مغلقين ويتحرك الكباس داخل الاسطوانه ليضغط خليط الهواء والبنزين. 
- شوط العمل: وفيه يشتعل خليط الهواء والبنزين بواسطة شرارة شمعة الشرر مما يؤدى إلي ارتفاع الضغط إلى حوإلى (40) ضغط جوى وترتفع درجة الحرارة داخل الاسطوانه إلى حوإلى (2000م).. فتتمدد الغازات ضاغطة المكبس بقوة لأسفل.. وتنتقل هذه الحركة من المكبس عن طريق ذراع التوصيل إلى عمود المرفق فتسبب دورانه. 
- شوط العادم : وفيه يفتح صمام العادم ويظل صمام السحب مغلقا، فيتحرك الكباس لأعلى طاردا الغازات من خلال صمام العادم. 


ومن هنا نرى أنه لكى يعمل المحرك لابد من وجود: 
(أ)خليط من الهواء والبنزين: وتقوم به مجموعة البنزين. 
(ب)شرارة كهربية تعمل على اشعال الخليط: وتقوم به مجموعة الاشعال. اما محركات الديزل فان السولار يشتعل تلقائيا بدون شرارة كهربية. ولذلك فانه يجب أن تعرف بصورة مبسطة كلا من مجموعة البنزين ومجموعة الاشتعال: 


مجموعة البنزين: وهى تتكون من:- 

1-خزان البنزين (التنك). 
ويوجد فى طرف السيارة بعيدا عن المحرك ليكون بعيدا عن أسباب الحريق.. وهو مصنوع من الصلب، ويسع فى المتوسط حوإلى 40لتراً. 
2-مضخة البنزين: 
وهى تعمل على سحب البنزين من الخزان ودفعه إلى المغذى. 
3-المغذى: 
يعمل علىتحضير خليط من الهواء وبخار البنزين بالنسبة المطلوبة، ويدفع ذلك المخلوط إلى مجمع الشحن. 
4-مجمع الشحن:
وهو يستقبل خليط الهواء والبنزين ويقوم بتوزيعه على اسطوانات المحرك. 
5-مرشح الهواء: 
ويقوم بترشيح الهواء قبل دخوله المغذى من الشوائب والأتربة، وهو عبارة عن علبة اسطوانية مفرغة تعرف باسم (العمة). 


مجموعة الاشعال:

محركات الديزل لاتحتاج إلى مجموعة إشعال وذلك لأن السولار يشتعل ذاتيا نتيجة لارتفاع درجة الحرارة فى نهاية شوط الضغط عن درجة حرارة اشتعال السولار الذاتى والتى عندها يشتعل السولار تلقائيا. أما بالنسبة للبنزين فإن درجة الحرارة هذه لاتصل إلى درجة حرارة اشتعاله ذاتيا.. لذلك نجد أن لمحرك البنزين مجموعة إشعال تطلق شرارات كهربية متتالية فى كل اسطوانة عند نهاية شوط الضغط. 


وتتكون مجموعة الاشعال من:-

1-مفتاح الاشعال (مفتاح الكونتاكت)
وهو نفسه مفتاح مبدئ الادارة.. وله أربعة أوضاع: 
(أ)وضع الفصل: وفيه تفصل البطارية عن جميع الأحمال الكهربية للسيارة عدا آلة التنبيه ولمبات الإنارة الداخلية للسيارة. 
(ب)وضع الإنارة: وفيه يمكن توصيل التيار الكهربى لجميع لمبات السيارة. 
(ج)وضع التوصيل: فيه توصل كل الأحمال بالتيار الكهربى عدا المارش. 
(د)وضع تشغيل المبدئ: وفيه يمكن تشغيل المبدئ بالاضافة إلى ما يؤديه وضع التوصيل. 


2-ملف الاشعال:
لما كان جهد بطارية السيارة يترواح بين (6-12فولت).. والشرارة الكهربية يحتاج انطلاقها إلى جهد عال جدا.. فان ملف الاشعال يقوم برفع جهد البطارية إلى حوإلى 20,000فولت لأداء هذه المهمة ويتكون هذا الملف من: الملف الابتدائى وعدد لفاته صغير والملف الثانوى وعدد لفاته كبير جدا. 


3-الموزع (اسبيراتير):-
يقوم بتوزيع التيار الكهربائى ذى الجهد العإلى الناشئ فى ملف الاشعال على شمعات الشرر فى التوقيت المطلوب. 


4-شمعات الشرر(البوجيهات).
شمعة الشرر عبارة عن غلاف معدنى بنتهى من أسفل بالقطب السالب (الأرضى) الذى يتصل بالشاسية وداخل هذا الغلاف المعدنى عازل من البورسلين يخترقه القطب الموجب للشمعة.. الفجوة الهوائية بين القطبين تتراوح ما بين 6, مم، 8, مم. فى هذه الفجوة الهوائية تنطلق الشرارة الكهربائية. وفى حالة عدم انتظام الاشعال فى اسطوانة أو أكثر يجب الكشف على شمعات الشرر، فتنظف اقطابها بفرشاه من السلك مبللة بالبنزين، ويجب التأكد من ضبط الفجوة الهوائية بين القطبين وفقا للتعليمات الواردة بالاستخدام.. ويلزم الكشف عن هذه البوجيهات كل حوإلى 5000كم. 


5-البطارية:-
البطارية هى أهم أجزاء السيارة لحظة إدارة المحرك فهى تمد المحرك الكهربى بالتيار الكافى لإدارته عند بدء إدارة محرك السيارة وكذلك فإنها تمد المصابيح والأحمال الكهربائية الأخرى بما تحتاجه من تيار أثناء توقف المحرك أو أثناء دورانه بسرعات منخفضة وبعد أن يدور المحرك يحل المولد (الدينامو) محل البطارية فى امداد مجموعة الاشعال والأحمال الكهربائية بالتيار المطلوب. 


مجموعة الشحن:- 

سبق أن ذكرنا ان الشحنة الكهربية المخزونة فى البطارية تتناقص عند سحب التيار الكهربى لتشغيل المبدئ وغيره من الأحمال الكهربية فى السيارة.. لذلك يجب تعويض البطارية عن هذه الشحنة حتى تظل دائما تؤدى عملها كما يجب.. وهذا ما يعرف بالشحن. ويقوم بعملية الشحن: المولد (الدينامو).. والمنظم (الكتاوت). أما المولد فينتج عند دورانه تيارا كهربيا مستمرا يستخدم فى شحن البطارية وتشغيل بقية الأحمال الكهربائية. وأما المنظم فانه يمنع زيادة جهد وتيار المولد عن قيمتين مأمونتين بالاضافة إلى أنه يمنع مرور التيار من البطارية إلى المولد فالأرضى عندما يكون الجهد الناتج من المولد أقل من جهد البطارية وذلك عند توقف المحرك أو المولد عن الدوران أو عند عطل المولد. 


مجموعة التزييت:- 

من المعلوم أن احتكاك سطحين معدنيين بسرعة كبيرة يؤدى إلى تآكلهما وارتفاع درجة حرارتهما يؤدى إلى التحامهما.. ولما كانت معظم أجزاء محرك السيارة يوجد بينها حركة نسبية وجب فصل هذه الأجزاء عن بعضها حفاظا عليها لتقوم بمهامها خير قيام ويتم الفصل بين هذه الأجزاء باستخدام الزيت.. فالتزييت يعنى فصل أى سطحين معدنيين بطبقة رقيقة من الزيت حتى لا يحدث تلامس معدنى بينهما.. 


أهم وظائف التزييت:-
(أ)التقليل من تآكل الأجزاء المتحركة. 
(ب)التقليل من الطاقة المفقودة بواسطة الاحتكاك. 
(ج)تبريد الأجزاء المتحركة. 


وتتكون مجموعة التزييت من:- 
1- الزيت:-
يجب استعمال الزيت الموصى به من قبل منتج السيارة ، لما له من مميزات يجعله يقوم بوظيفته بكفاءة تامة ، ويجب أن تتوفر في زيت المحركات هذه الخواص:- 
- درجة لزوجته كافية حتى تحت درجات الحرارة العالية . 
- درجة تبخره عالية. 
- درجة تجمده منخفضة. 
- لا يتفاعل مع الأجزاء التى يلامسها. 
- لا يكون رواسب كربونية. 
وهناك الكثير من الشركات المنتجة للزيوت تنتج زيوتا للشتاء ذات لزوجة منخفضة وأخرى للصيف ذات لزوجة مرتفعة. 


2-حوض الزيت:-
وهو خزان للزيت يركب أسفل المحرك. 


3- مضخة الزيت:-
يمر الزيت من الحوض إلى مصفاة لحجز الشوائب ثم يمر داخل المضخة لتدفعه إلى مرشح الزيت. 


4- مرشح الزيت:-
يقوم بحجز الشوائب الدقيقة التى مرت من مصفاة المضخة إلى ممرات الزيت ومع طول استعمال المرشح فانه ينسد بفعل الشوائب.. لذلك فانه يجب استبداله كل حوإلى 10.000كم. 


5- ممرات الزيت (أعصاب الزيت):-
يخرج الزيت من المرشح إلى ممر الزيت الرئيسي (عصب الزيت الرئيسي) بالمحرك الذى يوزعه بدوره على الممرات الفرعية لتزييت الأجزاء المطلوب تزييتها وهى:- 
- المحاور الرئيسية لعمود المرفق وكراسيه. 
- محاور المرفق والنهايات الكبرى لأذرع التوصيل. 
- عمود الحدبات وكراسيه. 
أما التزييت للجدران الخارجية للكباسات والجدران الداخلية للاسطوانات فيتم بالطرطشة فعندما يتحرك الكباس لأسفل تنغمس النهاية الكبرى لذراع التوصيل فى حوض الزيت ، وعند تحركها لأعلى بسرعة عالية فأنها تقذف بكمية من الزيت إلى الجدران الداخلية للاسطوانات. 


مجموعة التبريد:-

من المجموعات الهامة التي بجب معرفتها والاهتمام بها.. فلنا أن نتخيل أن الاسطوانات أفران حرارية ذات درجة حرارة عالية جدا قد تصل إلى حوالي 2000م ، فإذا ترك المحرك على هذه الدرجة بدون تبريد فان الكباسات تتمدد وتزيد أقطارها الخارجية مما يؤدى إلى استحالة حركتها داخل الاسطوانات وهو ما يسمى بحالات (قفش المحرك).. وهذا قد يؤدى إلى ضرورة تغيير المحرك .. هنا كان لابد من تبريد المحرك.. والتبريد قد يكون بالماء وهو الأكثر شيوعا 

، وقد يكون بالهواء. دورة التبريد بالماء: تتكون من:- 
(أ ) المبرد (الرادياتير):
وهو عبارة عن حوضين للماء علوى وسفلى تمتد بينهما مجموعه من المواسير الرأسية حولها مجموعة من الريش لزيادة المساحة المعرضة للهواء لسهولة نقل الحرارة إلى الجو. فعند مرور الماء الساخن من الحوض العلوى إلى السفل، يتعرض الماء إلى تيار من الهواء فيحدث تبادل حرارى يمتص فيه الهواء كمية من حرارة الماء الساخن. 
(ب ) مضخة الماء (القلاب):-
وتعمل على سحب الماء البارد من أسفل المبرد ثم تدفعه ليدخل كتلة الاسطوانات. 
(ج) المروحة:-
تركب خلف المبرد ، وتدار المروحة- وبالتالي المضخة والمولد-بواسطة سير مركب على عمود المرفق. وعند دورانها تسحب تيارا من الهواء يمر خلال المبرد وتزداد أهمية المروحة فى حالة السرعات المنخفضة، أما فى حالة السرعات العالية فإن اندفاع تيار الهواء إلى المبرد يكون طبيعيا. 
(د) الصمام الحرارى (الترموستات):-
يعمل على التحكم فى مسار الماء فى دورة التبريد تبعا لدرجة حرارته. 

ملاحظات هامة فى دورة التبريد:- 
- يجب الحذر التام من الحرارة عند رفع غطاء المبرد للكشف على مستوى الماء داخله، حيث أن الحرارة تكون مرتفعة جدا خاصة بعد تشغيل المحرك لمدة طويلة.. لذلك يجب تحريك الغطاء أولا-دون رفعه - حتى يتم التخلص من الضغط داخل المبرد ثم بعد ذلك يرفع الغطاء. 
- عند تزويد المحرك بالماء بعد فترة قصيرة من إيقافه ، يدار المحرك أولا ثم يضاف الماء، وذلك لمنع هبوط الماء المضاف والبارد نسبيا إلى أسفل المبرد - فى حالة توقف المحرك - ثم يتدفق هذا الماء إلى رأس كتلة الاسطوانات بعد دوران المحرك مما يؤدى إلى تشققها نتيجة تلامسها لماء ساخن ثم ماء بارد. 
- يجب أن يكون الماء المستخدم فى التبريد نظيفا وخاليا من الأملاح التى تترسب فى أنابيب مجموعة التبريد فتسدها. 
- يجب تغيير ماء التبريد مرة كل ستة أشهر مع إضافة محاليل مانعة للصدأ. 

مجموعةالتعليق

هذه المجموعة تعمل على حمل السيارة على العجلات ، وامتصاص الاهتزازات والصدمات الناتجة من وعورة الطريق قبل وصولها إلى الركاب. وهناك نوعان لمجموعات التعليق:- 
(أ) مجموعة التعليق العادى المرتبط:- 
وهو يستخدم فى السيارات القديمة ، حيث يعتبر كل محور وما عليه من عجلات وتوابعها كمجموعة واحدة معلقة باليايات ، حتى أنه لو اصطدمت عجلة واحدة بمرتفع فى الطريق أو هوت فى منخفض لتأثرت كل المجموعة بالصدمة لأن المحور ينحرف جاعلا العجلة الأخرى نقطة ارتكازه. وبالرغم من عيوب هذه المجموعة وما تسببه من إرهاق للركاب.. إلا أنها تمتاز بالبساطة وقلة التكلفة. 
(ب ) مجموعة التعليق المستقل:- 
وتستخدم فى السيارات الحديثة حيث تعلق كل عجلة على حدة تعليقا مستقلا من جانب الإطار وياى خاص بها، فإن كل عجلة تتحرك مستقلة عن الأخرى ولا يؤثر اصطدام أحدهما إلا بجانب واحد فقط.. لذلك نرى أن هذا النوع يمتاز براحة أكثر للركاب وأداء أفضل.. وطول عمر للإطارات. وتتكون مجموعة التعليق لأي عجلة من:- 
1- مجموعة من الأذرع والوصلات .
2- ياى ورقى أو حلزونى (سوستة ورق أو سوستة كوباية) 
3- ممتص اهتزازات (مساعد) 

اليايات:- تنقسم إلى: 
(أ ) ياى ورقى :
ويتكون من عدة خوصات من صلب مخصوص تجمع بواسطة قفيزات وتستخدم اليايات الورقية فى السيارات الحديثة فى التعليق على الإطارين الخلفيين.. فيركب الياى الورقى على كل من طرفى الدنجل الخلفى بواسطة مسمار على شكل حرف U مقلوبا ، بينما يركب طرفا الياى على الشاسيه الأول بواسطة مفصلة ثابتة والثانى بواسطة مفصلة متأرجحة. فعندما يمر الإطار على نتوء بالطريق تتمدد ورقات الياى ، بينما يبقى الطرفان الحاملان للشاسيه على نفس الارتفاع من الأرض تقريبا، وبعد المرور من النتؤ تنثنى ورقات الياى مرة ثانية لتعود للوضع الأول . وبهذا تضعف الصدمات قبل وصولها إلى الشاسيه والركاب. 
(ب ) الياى الحلزونى:-
ويستخدم فى التعليق على الإطارين الأماميين وهى أيضا تعمل على أضعاف الصدمات بعيدا عن شاسيه السيارة وبالتالى عن الركاب. 

ممتص الاهتزازات (المساعد):-
لما كان الياى - طبقا لخواص مادته - لا يستقر بسهولة بعد تخطى المناطق الوعرة فى الطريق وإنما يستمر فى انفعاله ، فيستمر الياى الورقى فى التمدد والانثناء ، ويستمر الياى الحلزونى فى التمدد والانضغاط ويستمر ذلك فترة من الوقت قبل أن يثبت الياى على وضعه الأصلى.. وذلك يسبب متاعب كثيرة للسيارة وللركاب وللياى نفسه.. ولذلك كان لابد من التغلب على هذه الاهتزازات ويستخدم لذلك ممتص الاهتزازات.. وأهم أنواع ممتص الاهتزازات هو: ممتص الاهتزازات التلسكوبي.. وهو عبارة عن أنبوبتين يمكن لأحدهما الانزلاق داخل الأخرى من خلال نوع مخصوص من الزيت.. يوجد بالأنبوبة العليا كباس به صمامان يمر الزيت من خلالهما بصعوبة عند تداخل الانبوبتين أو خروجهما من بعضهما.. أى أن ممتص الاهتزازات يبذل مقاومة كبيرة ضد انزلاق الأنبوبة السفلى فى العليا أو خروج السفلى من العليا وبهذا يمكن القضاء على الاهتزازات وتثبيت اليايات بسرعة بدون تأرجح. 

العجل والإطارات: 

العجلة أو الجنط تصنع من الصلب ليركب عليها الإطار. 
الإطار: 
هناك نوعان من الإطارات:- 
(أ ) إطارات ذات قلوب داخلية. 
(ب ) إطارات ليس لها قلوب داخلية. 
وإن كان النوع الأول هو المنتشر إلا أن النوع الثانى أصبح انتشاره يزداد يوما بعد يوم. 
النوع الأول يتركب من: إطار داخلى وإطار خارجى:
الإطار الخارجى من المطاط بالإضافة إلى عدة أنسجة من النايلون أو الرايون.. ويتوقف عمر الإطار الخارجى على عدة عوامل أهمها:- 
1- ظروف القيادة ومدى استخدام الفرامل، فكثرة استخدام الفرامل والسير بسرعات عالية لمسافات طويلة يؤدى إلى تقليل عمر الإطار. 
2- طبيعة الأرض التى تتحرك عليها السيارة. 
3- تحميل السيارة ومدى اتباع تعليمات المنتج. 
أما الإطار الداخلى فيصنع من المطاط ويركب داخل الإطارات الخارجية.. وللإطار الداخلى صمام وابرة لملئه بالهواء.



مع تحياتى . م / على عبد السميع .:1: :1: 
:1: bhit


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 نوفمبر 2006)

تمام تمام موضوع مثمر ويلزم واقفه ........ مشكور على هذا المجهود و الموضوع.


----------



## Romans (22 نوفمبر 2006)

ألف شكر لك يابش مهندس علي

ربنا يرزقك بسياره مايباخ آخر موديل آمين


----------



## على عبد السميع (4 ديسمبر 2006)

ألف شكر جدا يا بشمهندش romans انا ما عملتش حاجه دى حاجات بسيطه


----------



## سيف المنصور (4 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور مهندس علي


----------



## abdo123 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

ألف شكر جدا يا بشمهندش


----------



## PINO (24 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mody2006oo7 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا على الشرح

اخوك محمد


----------



## النبع المصرى (16 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً على المعلومات القيمة
مهندس / على كمال


----------



## casper_13_96 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور مهندس علي على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## اسامة النمكي (17 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوظافر (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور مهندس توضيح جيد .................


----------



## yousif (8 فبراير 2008)

على عبد السميع قال:


> :1: المكونات الاساسية للسيارة:-
> 
> 
> لكي يصبح السائق ناجحا في قيادته للسيارة متمكنا منها .. وحتى يطمئن فؤاده اليها ويتفاعل معها .. وليصبح عامل الثقة مسيطرا على العلاقة بينهما.. عليه أن يتعرف على جزيئات هذه السيارة وخصائص كل منها.. وهذا ليس من شأنه أن يجعل السائق دائما فى أمن وأمان فحسب، بل أيضا سيعود على السيارة بالأمن والصيانة وسلامة أجزائها، فالسائق الواعي الدارس بالنسبة لسيارته.. يعد بمثابة الطبيب الذي يعرف كل شئ عن مرضه ويضع يده على موطن الداء ليصف له الدواء المناسب .. ومن هنا كان لزاما علينا ان نحيط السائق علما بمكونات سيارته وماهية عمل كل منها.. ورأينا أن نقدمها فى صورة موجزة حتى يسهل على السائق العادى استيعابها والالمام بها.
> ...



الف شكر
:78: :1: :78:


----------



## محب الشرقية (8 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ماجداحمد عبدالكريم (13 نوفمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر يا باشمهندس 
وجزاك الله كل خير
بس لو ممكن صور؟؟


----------



## ahmedprog (14 نوفمبر 2009)

والله حاجة تفرح ومشكور على مجهودك


----------

